# New furry author published by Melange Books



## Pimlico (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

My furry novel, â€œThe Unimaginable Road,â€™ has just been published by Melange Books. It is the first book in the â€œArraboroughâ€ series, a continuing story set on a strange animal planet.

Furries are the main fan base for this type of story, and itâ€™ll be up to them whether the series flies or falls. If you guys like it, the skyâ€™s the limit, so Iâ€™m hoping folks will be intrigued enough to give it a chance. And if they like it, to spread the word. As we all now, genre books thrive by word of mouth.

Iâ€™m open to all feedback and questions, either here or through the booksâ€™ FB page.

Eddie
http://www.facebook.com/Arraborough


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 29, 2012)

You got some samples up so people can give their feedback?


----------



## Pimlico (May 29, 2012)

For those willing to give it a read and provide a public review or feedback, I'm happy to send out some free .pdf's of the book.


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 29, 2012)

Thats good to know.. I'm not one sadly. I read the newspaper and that's the most of it.


----------

